
Police Clear Seattle’s Protest ‘Autonomous Zone’ - legerdemain
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/01/us/seattle-protest-zone-CHOP-CHAZ-unrest.html
======
Grakel
I guess it took CHOP's security shooting two black teenagers for the
challenges of police work to really sink in.

------
osipov
What happened to the "summer of love"?

~~~
krapp
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwwrZKbJNxM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwwrZKbJNxM)

------
38eueheh
I'm really curious what American left movements are going to remain after
this. People finally realized #MeToo was mostly a partisan talking point
thanks to Biden and BLM, yet again, became an anti-safety movement. Not a
great state of affairs for an election year.

~~~
Grakel
Less than 1 percent of Americans are participating in the protests, mostly
bored college students getting out of their parents' house. But their actions
are going to be the best get out the vote campaign for the silent majority in
history.

~~~
neonate
Last I checked, the polling data was showing that a strong majority of
Americans supported BLM and the protests. If a "silent majority" backlash is
happening, it must be a recent development.

------
mempko
Every group belonging to the managerial class (both republicans and democrats)
worked hard to make sure this experiment failed, just like they did during
Occupy.There were calls for right-wing groups to come in and stop this before
it spread. Many hostile people came to CHOP to try inciting violence to give
the police an excuse to take it away. It looks like they won. They got what
they needed.

Violence within CHOP is expected because CHOP had many violent and hostile
enemies.

The irony here is that Seattle disbanded CHOP for violence, which is exactly
the argument CHOP made to disband the police. Will Seattle send in and take
over a police station the next time there is a police murder?

~~~
8bitsrule
Yes. Reminiscent of the 1999 WTO protests. During which groups of black-garbed
squatters from out-of-state trashed storefronts yet somehow evaded
authorities. For days.

~~~
mempko
The worst thing people can do is show their government they don't need them.
This was Occupy's mistake and this is CHOP's mistake.

People were confused with Occupy. They asked "Why don't they create a
political party, why don't they make demands". Well, the whole point is to
show you don't need that government.

And of course in both cases, the police come in and violently suppress it.

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
Nah sorry I don't buy what you're saying. These movements are usually operated
by grifters.

In the case of BLM, a small group of self-proclaimed "trained marxists" are
lining their pockets to the tune of millions from human misery and seemingly
funneling it into democrat PACs.

~~~
mempko
Yes, Marxists want to funnel money into a capitalist political party. Makes
perfect sense.... /s

